# Cuadricopteros trabajando en conjunto



## Chico3001 (Abr 13, 2012)

Este video sobre cuadracopteros trabajando en conjunto esta digno de resaltarse.... 

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/vijay_kumar_robots_that_fly_and_cooperate.html


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 14, 2012)

Increíble todo lo que hay detrás de esos pequeños robots, y las posibilidades de usarlos en entornos de riesgo para los seres humanos.

Creo haber visto un cuadracoptero comercial que era controlado por un iphone, voy a buscarlo.

Gracias por compartir esa charla.

¡Eureka!  http://ardrone.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/es/


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 15, 2012)

Esto se  está haciendo en la FIUBA, Argentina en un proyectito.  
http://quadfiuba.blogspot.com.ar/




Falta para llegar a lo de los yankis! Vean los demás videos, parece que va queriendo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2012)

estamos al mismo nivel jaja sobre todo en estética...


----------



## Dario (Abr 15, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> estamos al mismo nivel jaja sobre todo en estética...


jajaja... al menos lo estamos intentando  es una pena que en este pais no se le de ni 5 de pelota a esta clase de tecnologias... aveces parece que aqui solo importara el futbol, tinelli y los escandaletes de la farandula y los politicos... asi estamos...


----------



## CHUWAKA (Abr 15, 2012)

jaja que bueno me voy a poner a buscar mas sobre este tema me gusta aparte aca en el taller tengo muuuchos motorcitos en desuso


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 15, 2012)

jose circuit dijo:


> jaja que bueno me voy a poner a buscar mas sobre este tema me gusta aparte aca en el taller tengo muuuchos motorcitos en desuso



Dudo que sean los que se usan en RC a menos que seas fabricante y los tengas tirados por ahí jaja
Estos monstruitos consumen 18 amper! con 12v aproximadamente, en el link que puse se detalla lo que se usó en el proyecto


----------



## Dario (Abr 15, 2012)

eso es verdad, los motores que se usan para esto llegan a levantar hasta 1.8 kg de peso cada uno, hay algunos que levantan mucho mas... se pueden fabricar algunos con motores de cdrom o dvd rom cambiando la seccion del alambre y los imanes por los potentes imanes de neodimio. yo en mi caso ya estoy trabajando en el sistema de control para un tricoptero que estoy haciendo. por supuesto que opte por comprar los motores junto con sus drivers tambien ya que intente hacerlos yo mismo pero sin exito :/
saludosss


----------



## Manub (Abr 17, 2012)

Lo de aumentar la potencia de cualquier motor no debe ser nada facil los del tren de alta velocidad tuvieron que recurrir al Neomidio creo sino los motores no daban màs, el problema es que setos imanes son caros y mucho màs a medida despuès està el calor y el problema del grosor del hilo , que aumentarìa el tamaño y no entrarà total ¡¡problemas!! , me encantan los retos y uno de ellos serìa darle con un motor en las narices a los ingenieros y fàbricantes que solo piensan en "sus costes" pero Imaginaros un motor eficiente con panel solar tambien eficiente , ¡¡adios negocio del petroleo!!, mira que no consumen y contaminan los vehiculos de hoy en dia.


----------



## pablit (Abr 22, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Esto se  está haciendo en la FIUBA, Argentina en un proyectito.
> http://quadfiuba.blogspot.com.ar/


En este hacen falta las argollas alrededor de las hélices   para aprovechar mas el caudal de aire.




Manub dijo:


> pero Imaginaros un motor eficiente con panel solar tambien eficiente , ¡¡*adios negocio del petroleo*!!, mira que no consumen y contaminan los vehiculos de hoy en dia.


No se necesita mas energia para producir las celdas solares, que las que estas producen?


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2012)

es increible, fui saltando de un enlace a otro en youtube acerca de estos helicopetoros con motorcillos alrededor.

no los llamaria cuadri- copteros por que hay de 4 , de 6 de 8 helices.

pero se ve que mucha gente esta experimentando, y hay de diversos tamaños.
me pinta que cuando le comiencen  a encontrar aplicaciones a esto , se van a hacer ver.
en general son los militares los mas bestias en esto de invertir.

las limitaciones se solucionan con plata, peso de bateria , eficiencia de motores, control a distancia.
encima, en ciertos lugares, le pones bateria de carga solar y cuando se "cansa" para en algun lado y cuando recargo sigue, casi como una persona que para para dormir.

y si encima veo que estan haciendo cosas mecanicas con la tecnologia para hacer microchips......ya veo cosas de el tamaño de insectos.


----------



## Dario (Jun 9, 2012)

jeje... ayer me llego la placa kk que compre en china, ahora voy por los motores y las helices jeje... pronto estare experimentando con esta clase de aparatitos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2012)

por que la llamas placa KK ??


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2012)

asi se llama la placa, es esta.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Jun 19, 2012)

esa placa  se puede programar con el entorno arduino? o algo asi como  sencillo? es que me quiero  comprar una y hacerle  mi propio programa en lugar  de  grabarle  el de la pagina


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2012)

bueno, tiene un micro ATMEGA, creo que se podria programar, no se si con el mismo entorno de arduino, pero si en ccs por ejemplo. de hecho, creo que arduino usa una variacion de ccs, no se si es el mismo. 
                           PDalguien que me corrija si estoy hablando ganzadas )


----------

